# used allroad uncertainty?



## David Cretney (Apr 27, 1999)

I am really interested in an '02 or '03 allroad. If the NA versions had a TDI engine, this vehicle would be perfect for me. I am torn between this and a Passat Wagon TDI.
I love the versatility of the allroad though as I'd like to do some towing and do some back roading.
Can anyone comment on the reliability, lemon likliness, and overall quality and issues of a used allroad?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: used allroad uncertainty? (David Cretney)*

the allroad is a great car - you wouldnt be disapointed. You mentioned wishing they had a TDi allroad, which would be sweet. If fuel economy is what you're looking for, the allroad isnt the best bet. i average like... 19mpg on a tank... i drive pretty hard, accelerate fast, etc, you could probably expect closer to the averate econ. stated by audi. 
I've never drive the 4.2 V8 in the allroad, i'm sure its fine, but the 2.7t is all you'll ever need. Its almost as powerful as the 4.2, and unless you're towing something huge, the power of the 2.7t will be fine. I've done some minor offroading in the allroad, and it gets the job done for sure. It really shines in the snow though. 
as far as reliablibilty, i've never had a problem with any of my audis ( i had a A6 2.7t before the allroad, and a QuatroCoupe before that). I've never had any weird problems. You'll enjoy it. 
If you're looking to save a few $$ get the passat V6 4Motion, you'll like that too. As far as i know, you can only get 4Motion w/ the V6, so you cant really compare a TDi Passat with the allroad as far as AWD is concerned. You'll use the awd more than TDi in my opinion. 
Feel free to PM me or email me ([email protected]) if you have any more questions.


----------

